# Honor 9N discussion thread



## Digit-Brand (Aug 2, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/cZOKLEWQhVGUTZIYr1ZW58F5J0UrTbV4BXNumYsMTiy7dEXgfAsSWnbXT4wXLZ5G_xu2-mHFQmw097O7Uawb-o3B4h7CvLW0ajCJ84h37yIvhIygD29GB7BfSq-gnAw-mAqdh-Di​
Honor’s newest smartphone, the Honor 9N continues Honor’s aim of offering users value for their money. Here’s a quick look at what the phone has to offer.

The first thing anyone will notice about the Honor 9N is the design. The phone sports a dual-glass design with a metal frame sandwiched in the middle.

At the front, you get a 5.84-inch display with a Full HD+ resolution of 2280 x 1080 pixels. Like most smartphones currently available in the market, the phone sports a notch on top of the display. However, this can be hidden by the user.

The phone is powered by an octa-core Kirin 659 SoC. It also comes with 4GB RAM and offer 64GB of storage. The storage space can be expanded by up to 256GB via a microSD card.

At the back of the phone is a dual-rear camera setup consisting of a 13MP + 2MP combination. At the front is a 16MP unit.

The phone sports a 300mAh battery and runs EMUI 8, which is based on Android Oreo v8.0.

So, which is your favourite feature of the Honor 9N? Do you think something can be improved on in the phone’s successor? Sound off below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money. *For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2018)

Why did Honor relaunch 9 Lite with a stupid notch and call it 9N?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 3, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why did Honor relaunch 9 Lite with a stupid notch and call it 9N?


Because "notch" is a feature which sells. Common people consider it a feature (thanks to Apple) & other companies are just cashing it.

I would have liked it better if they could avoid the chin like Apple did. Even flagship androids like LG G7 has some chin. Small notch like Essential is ok, but putting the front camera in chin like Mi Mix 2S did is even better.

Hopefully completely bezeless like Vivo Nex S will become mainstream next year & we can exit this notch, which is a stepping stone.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why did Honor relaunch 9 Lite with a stupid notch and call it 9N?


The "N" in 9N stands for "Notched". XD

But a serious question: Does marketing a device based on the appearance of another more popular device actually work? I mean its pretty obvious that they are aping Apple's notched design but also its obvious that this is NOT an Apple device. So what is the point? Does adding the notch really translate into greater sales?


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 3, 2018)

They are just trying to do something matching current trend and they won't stop until a new trend emerge. Seems like they are not interested in making their own trend, but interested in improving their processor and UI.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> They are just trying to do something matching current trend and they won't stop until a new trend emerge.


Those OEMs don't necessary survive it. Samsung, despite making phones with terrible price to performance ratio, hasn't and probably won't give in to this stupid trend. 
Sony would keep making phones with bezels (and go out of business for other reasons  ) but won't adapt a stupid notch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> So what is the point? Does adding the notch really translate into greater sales?


More people trying to show off at low prices = more sales.
Why people want to show off a stupid design is another topic.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Seems like they are not interested in making their own trend, but interested in improving their processor and UI.


They'd have to ditch EMUI completely and go stock android if they want to "improve" it.
No so sure about the processor unless reputed reviewers do tests using a stock android rom.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Aug 3, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*


*lh5.googleusercontent.com/FXC8YSji-W8dtFOmJ0iL2giRvQMBHTwNLs-IItebXGaQmqabcRGzx110HVJeeX0zWenxEu57DyvV_Si-a-6b_RPnxe8exQ8CeVWrS0m-OYxfgkSHOkon19OwEc9W_72HgtYtl818​
Honor has released quite a number of glass backed phones over the past couple of years and its newest smartphone, the Honor 9N continues the trend.

The smartphone features a dual-glass designed, with a metallic frame sandwiched in the middle.

Honor says that the glass rear panel on the phone is made up of 12-layers with a nano-scale optical coating for an eye catching effect.

At the front, you get 2.5D glass on the display. Speaking of the display, the phone sports a notch on top of the screen. This is aimed at maximising the screen-to-body ratio offered by the phone.

In India, the phone is available in two colours — Sapphire Blue and Midnight Black. So you can pick one that is best suited to your style and taste.

So, what’s your take on the use of a glass rear panel? Which one of the two colours best suits your taste? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 3, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Those OEMs don't necessary survive it. *Samsung*, despite making phones with terrible price to performance ratio, hasn't and probably won't give in to this stupid trend.
> Sony would keep making phones with bezels (and go out of business for other reasons  ) but won't adapt a stupid notch.


As they are the biggest competitor to Apple, they won't give into notch trend easily, which is good. I hope if not in S10, by S11 they would go completely bezeless. 

Sony is walking towards their doom & it seems too late to recover. Their bezels, camera & price sucks, I doubt they would rectify their problems. To make things worse, they dropped 3.5mm jack. I miss the one hand usage experience of my old Z3 Compact.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 3, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> *So, what’s your take on the use of a glass rear panel?* Which one of the two colours best suits your taste? Let your thoughts be known below.
> 
> Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.



Glass is glass & glass breaks.

Blue is something different & it is nice.

I miss using my phone without a case as was the case with my old Samsung S2. Over the last 5+ years of using glass back phones, I never had the courage to use the phone without a case even though I rarely drop my phone.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The smartphone features a dual-glass designed


Handle fragile goods with care. To care about such an expensive gadget there is surely a need for a protective case which would cover the 12 layers making no use of it, while metal phones are better. we can't say what would happen next.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2018)

Buy phone because of slimness, then add thick protective case to protect it. XD


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 4, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Buy phone because of slimness, then add thick protective case to protect it. XD


True story

Haven't used my phone without a case for more than 5 years now, I rarely drop my phone though.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, which is your favorite feature of the Honor 9N? Do you think something can be improved on in the phone’s successor? Sound off below.


I would say the 128 GB is overpriced if anyone considers it buying, it has decent looks and portable design for one hand usage. As per battery is concerned I would say it performed well on average usage due to 659 SOC, but not able to handle heavy tasks. And as usual "the UI" is not good. 
Please, include 4000 mAh battery if you want to compete with mid-range segment smartphones. Also, improve the UI and include much better SoC.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what’s your take on the use of a glass rear panel? Which one of the two colours best suits your taste? Let your thoughts be known below.


Rear Glass panel looks beautiful and premium, also I think putting fingerprint scanner at back was a good idea as people nowadays are used to that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what’s your take on the use of a glass rear panel? Which one of the two colours best suits your taste? Let your thoughts be known below.


Why didn't you make a matte black metal back version? Why is glass being preferred here?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> As they are the biggest competitor to Apple, they won't give into notch trend easily, which is good. I hope if not in S10, by S11 they would go completely bezeless.
> 
> Sony is walking towards their doom & it seems too late to recover. Their bezels, camera & price sucks, I doubt they would rectify their problems. To make things worse, they dropped 3.5mm jack. I miss the one hand usage experience of my old Z3 Compact.


OEMs miss the point of going bezel-less. Instead of giving compact phones which are good for one handed use, they make large phones with stupid notch and weird UIs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I miss using my phone without a case as was the case with my old Samsung S2. Over the last 5+ years of using glass back phones, I never had the courage to use the phone without a case even though I rarely drop my phone.


My old E970 had a glass back. I didn't even use it till I got a TPU case. I still use a spigen case on my OP3. 
To make the phone safe from drops, getting a thicker case makes a lot of sense.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> And as usual "the UI" is not good.
> Please, include 4000 mAh battery if you want to compete with mid-range segment smartphones. Also, improve the UI and include much better SoC.


They want to make wafer thin phones with 100 mp front camera and 2" notch running on unicorn UI.
EMUI doesn't needs improvement. It needs to be removed from their phones.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 4, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They want to make wafer thin phones with 100 mp front camera and 2" notch running on unicorn UI.
> EMUI doesn't needs improvement. It needs to be removed from their phones.


Yes! But I don't think they will remove EMUI. I think that's the trademark they follow.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Yes! But I don't think they will remove EMUI. I think that's the trademark they follow.


I never expected Xiaomi to release a stock android phone but we have 3 ( A1, A2, A2 Lite).

Hope Honor would try to go this way soon for all their phones.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 4, 2018)

I want a bulet proof glass phone. If you want make glass back, make it with bulet proof glass.


----------



## ChandanPandey (Aug 4, 2018)

New phone but why old procesor?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My old E970 had a glass back. I didn't even use it till I got a TPU case. I still use a spigen case on my OP3.
> To make the phone safe from drops, getting a thicker case makes a lot of sense.


In a way, you can use your OP3 with just a tempered glass & no case if you don't drop it much. I might have dropped my current phone maybe just 3-4 times over the course of a year, none of them major drops.


----------



## Minion (Aug 5, 2018)

Honor 9N is a redundant phone.Instead of launching this honor should have released a phone with better specification like OIS and AMOLED display and named it with honor 10 plus to give some competition to one plus 6


----------



## Digit-Brand (Aug 6, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/oKs2GirdsqFgzOmcaPXznz_uHFJjD8mHWEIDGjlxa2qDArAuxlI9vkvJ7Fd5gZgVT2U4bCYRTa2bsAMZO4_GXbpDj3gLggNCbJGraOmRZNDIQ7-L0DjgmqjiVUCPgdhZ_oJ5otmO​
The Honor 9N sports a reasonably large 5.84-inch display with a Full HD+ resolution of 2280 x 1080 pixels. The phone offers a pixel density of 432 ppi.

The phone also comes with a taller, 19:9 display aspect ratio. This makes the phone easier to hold with one hand, even though it has a pretty large display.

Of course, the post notable feature of the Honor 9N’s display is the notch. Its located just above the display and houses the front camera, earpiece and sensors.

Thanks to the notch, the phone is able to offer a relatively high screen-to-body ratio of 79%.

However, Honor realises that not everyone is a fan of the new notched design. So, the Honor 9N offers users an option to hide the notch if they want to.

So, what do you think of the display on the Honor 9N? Should the phone's successor offer a higher resolution? Sound off below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an H*onor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 6, 2018)

Honor 9N has an attention-grabbing design which we rarely see in a mid-range smartphone. Taking cues from the Honor 9 Lite, the Honor 9N touts a reflective glass back, giving it a mirror-like finish.


----------



## Divya sharma (Aug 7, 2018)

One of my favorite feature is its processor octacore Kirin 659.
Improvements : In its dual rear camera atleast 16+2 MP and its GPU.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 7, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I want a bulet proof glass phone. If you want make glass back, make it with bulet proof glass.


I want a nuclear bomb proof phone.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2018)

I want a notch-free phone.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I never expected Xiaomi to release a stock android phone but we have 3 ( A1, A2, A2 Lite).
> 
> Hope Honor would try to go this way soon for all their phones.


Yes! these 3 phones have increased their sale as well. + Android One support!


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 8, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what do you think of the display on the Honor 9N? Should the phone's successor offer a higher resolution? Sound off below.


Good brightness levels for an LCD panel.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Of course, the post notable feature of the Honor 9N’s display is the notch. Its located just above the display and houses the front camera, earpiece and sensors.
> 
> Thanks to the notch, the phone is able to offer a relatively high screen-to-body ratio of 79%.
> 
> However, Honor realises that not everyone is a fan of the new notched design. So, the Honor 9N offers users an option to hide the notch if they want to.


If the notch was removed, screen to body ratio would increase. Take hints from Samsung. They didn't copy notch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what do you think of the display on the Honor 9N? Should the phone's successor offer a higher resolution? Sound off below.


Just remove the notch and use a compact 5.5" 18:9 AMOLED panel next time.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> Taking cues from the Honor 9 Lite, the Honor 9N touts a reflective glass back, giving it a mirror-like finish.


9N is 9 Lite with notch.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 10, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 9N is 9 Lite with notch.


And just 1k extra for that notch


----------



## sunitha anand (Aug 10, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/cZOKLEWQhVGUTZIYr1ZW58F5J0UrTbV4BXNumYsMTiy7dEXgfAsSWnbXT4wXLZ5G_xu2-mHFQmw097O7Uawb-o3B4h7CvLW0ajCJ84h37yIvhIygD29GB7BfSq-gnAw-mAqdh-Di​
> Honor’s newest smartphone, the Honor 9N continues Honor’s aim of offering users value for their money. Here’s a quick look at what the phone has to offer.
> ...





SaiyanGoku said:


> Why did Honor relaunch 9 Lite with a stupid notch and call it 9N?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 10, 2018)

My friend ordered this phone today, just for the looks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2018)

Why'd you quote me for?


----------



## sunitha anand (Aug 10, 2018)

HI why dont someone think of introducing a sim card slot in laptop.. I was able to access my whatsapp web  on my laptop even though my mobile phone was  6 kilometres away.. Lucky me!!! And this thought cropped up why not call someone through lappy ... i mean the contacts saved on my phone.. Possible only through sim card  right ?? Think of some way where this is possible.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2018)

sunitha anand said:


> HI why dont someone think of introducing a sim card slot in laptop.. I was able to access my whatsapp web  on my laptop even though my mobile phone was  6 kilometres away.. Lucky me!!! And this thought cropped up why not call someone through lappy ... i mean the contacts saved on my phone.. Possible only through sim card  right ?? Think of some way where this is possible.


They already have internationally but OEMs don't launch them in India. Also, since this thread is NOT for laptop discussions, I've reported the post for being offtopic.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2018)

I've just had an epiphany. Perhaps the reason all phone makers are copying the notch is similar to why there are so many movie reboots being made.

The reason for both is that "marketing is hard". So, it's easier to just market something that is already established and recognizable. Does not excuse it though.


----------



## guruprasad (Aug 11, 2018)

Nice new phone but should I updated from honor 9 lite?


----------



## vamsikrishna (Aug 11, 2018)

Screen quality use is good with good colours. Please use led screen like Samsung phones.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> I've just had an epiphany. Perhaps the reason all phone makers are copying the notch is similar to why there are so many movie reboots being made.
> 
> The reason for both is that "marketing is hard". So, it's easier to just market something that is already established and recognizable. Does not excuse it though.


They still don't get that iphones having notch has nothing to do with people buying them. Apple would fit a 0.2" glass on a piece of plastic, call it iPill or something, price it above 200$ and people would go gaga over it for the logo.


----------



## titumama (Aug 11, 2018)

Please improve operating system and remove worst emui.


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Overpriced phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> Overpriced phone.


Agreed. Kirin 659 is comparable to Snapdragon 625 but 9N's competition has a better Snapdragon 636.


----------



## TanmayBhat (Aug 18, 2018)

I feel 9N is same as 7x and 9 Lite. Honor should make phones but not like Samsung.


----------



## nehamalini (Aug 18, 2018)

Why pack old phone in new body?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

By the time they make snapdragon 636 competition, others will have kirin 970 competition processors in entry level phones.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2018)

TanmayBhat said:


> I feel 9N is same as 7x and 9 Lite. Honor should make phones but not like Samsung.


9N is 9 Lite but with a notch.


----------



## jithalel (Aug 25, 2018)

Can it have fast charging? What about android pie update?


----------



## jithalel (Aug 25, 2018)

I am afraid emui is ruining honor 9n hardware.


----------



## jithalel (Aug 25, 2018)

I do not like notch design too.


----------



## ultimatewarrior (Aug 25, 2018)

I think 9N is old phone with new design.


----------



## saumyagupta (Aug 25, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, which is your favourite feature of the Honor 9N? Do you think something can be improved on in the phone’s successor? Sound off below


I hope honor removed notch and give qualcom processors.


----------



## HimanshuParekh (Sep 1, 2018)

I do think Honor 9N is just Honor 9 Lite.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

HimanshuParekh said:


> I do think Honor 9N is just Honor 9 Lite.


Same here bro. Honor coppied Samsung for doing this lol.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 6, 2018)

One of my favorite feature is its processor octacore Kirin 659.
Improvements : In its dual rear camera atleast 16+2 MP and its GPU.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> Improvements : In its dual rear camera atleast 16+2 MP


Dual cameras which can't even beat gcam on single camera.


----------



## zakirali (Sep 8, 2018)

How is EMUI performance in honor 9N?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Dual cameras which can't even beat gcam on single camera.


Bro pixels are priced 3-4 times higher than Honor 9N.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 8, 2018)

This phone support a 5.84-inch full HD+ LCD display that has an impressive screen resolution of 1080x2280pixels.


----------



## Minion (Sep 9, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> One of my favorite feature is its processor octacore Kirin 659.
> Improvements : In its dual rear camera atleast 16+2 MP and its GPU.


Kirin 659 is bad its GPU is very weak they already launched kirin 710 which is way better than kirin 659


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2018)

Minion said:


> Kirin 659 is bad its GPU is very weak they already launched kirin 710 which is way better than kirin 659


Most of these posts do not care about a reply. They just want to make a single line post just to increase their post count.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 10, 2018)

The Honor 9N packs a decent 3000mAh Li-Po battery which can power this device pretty long. It is a 4G VoLTE supported device so all networks will work. Other connectivity features are Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, GPS assisted location, FM radio support etc. On the port section, this phone has a standard micro USB and a 3.5 mm audio jack.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The Honor 9N packs a decent 3000mAh Li-Po battery which can power this device pretty long.


3k mAh is not decent, it is bare minimum. Decent would be 4-5k mAh.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 13, 2018)

4k should be bare minimum now, smartphone makers are pushing megapixels and notches like a retard but they are compromising on one of the most important aspect of the phone - aka battery.
We need advancement in battery like Lithium ceramic or Graphene based.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 13, 2018)

The 5.84-inch Full HD+ device has 79 per cent screen-to-body ratio. There's a speaker grille and the front camera on the notch. You can also enable or disable the notch as per wish.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> There's a speaker grille and the front camera on the notch. You can also enable or disable the notch as per wish.


OR you can choose to not buy any weird notched screen phones.


----------



## alexarodriguez (Sep 15, 2018)

Is Honor running out of design ideas for phones? Honor 9N is not new. People want new phone, not old phone with new name.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2018)

alexarodriguez said:


> Is Honor running out of design ideas for phones? Honor 9N is not new. People want new phone, not old phone with new name.


Its just a Honor 9 lite with a notch, maybe that's why N


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 15, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Its just a Honor 9 lite with a notch, maybe that's why N


Or N means "nope edition".


----------

